# Saudi Job



## brendanbrady (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been looking for work in Abu Dhabi/UAE for some time without success. 
However, I have been offered what an opportunity in Saudi Arabia (area not disclosed as yet) with what appears to be an excellent package. 
Where I was prepared for the cultural differences between Ireland and UAE, I am aware that Saudi is more strict than the recently liberal UAE.
I would like to hear from anyone who has made the move from Europe to Saudi and the pros and cons as you see it.


----------

